# Best Video to describe FAF



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;bc9xhAM8WMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc9xhAM8WMU[/video]


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

*Trpdwarf* why would you approve this? I told you in a PM that it's in the tube thread. like srsly gawd


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;ogY44aX5pHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogY44aX5pHU[/video]


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> *Trpdwarf* why would you approve this? I told you in a PM that it's in the tube thread. like srsly gawd



Last I checked sweetie, I'm not in charge of approving threads for Lynx Plox, I just moderate it. That said you could lose a bit of the attitude, you know?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds like the OP is butthurt. :V


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sounds like the OP is butthurt. :V


you look butthurt :v:V:V:V:V

Trpdwarf sure I can. Not a problem!


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't you just ban him? Because now he's just spamming threads and userpages.


----------



## WillowFux (Oct 10, 2010)

EW is that a dead wolf in his fursona??


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2010)

WillowFux said:


> EW is that a dead wolf in his fursona??


 
Avatar. And yeah, that's what it looks like, a poorly executed trolling attempt.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 11, 2010)

[yt]3j4t185wl-0[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLrrBs8JBQo
This video describe FaF better,
*gets on horse*
And I see a whole forum of my fellow sane furs, here in defiance of hugboxes
....
Will you fight?
faf: no, we will not, and we will not get banned.
Right, fight and you may be banned, run and you'll stay, atleast a while
...
Many years from now, would you be willing trade all the days from this day to that for once chance, just one chance to come back here and pwn the furverts?  They may ban our username, but THEY'LL NEVER TAKE OUR LULZ!


*:V*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLrrBs8JBQo
> This video describe FaF better,
> *gets on horse*
> And I see a whole forum of my fellow sane furs, here in defiance of hugboxes
> ...



Ahaha, that's absolutely adorable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Ahaha, that's absolutely adorable.


 I was watching the movie last night.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 11, 2010)

I think this would describe FAF better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 12, 2010)

No, this.

[yt]p-AIJeQHMmU[/yt]


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 12, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> [yt]3j4t185wl-0[/yt]


 
I've seen a lot of gay things, but that has to be the gayest video I have ever seen.


----------

